# AALIYAHS Hair Regimen (What do you think)



## summerof1990 (Aug 25, 2011)

"She was printed on the cover of many Black Hair magazines throughout her career.* Her hair length varied throughout her career, her hair was at its longest at the MTV VMA's in 2000*. In the Black Hair Magazines, she explained that Relaxers/Perms broke off her hair, so she pressed, blow-dried, shampooed, & conditioned her hair every 10 days. She also took Vitamins & wrapped her hair nightly. & also she did add in extensions during tours, & music videos due to the stress put on her hair by constantly pressing it. People constantly get this confused though, when she added the extensions it only made her hair thicker, it was not added to achieve length. The Length was all hers. In the videos "Come Back In One Piece" & "Try Again" that's all of Aaliyah's real hair, just in case you want to see an example. & Also pictures from the 00' VMA's."







She did a lot of manipulating compared to me and still come out with hair like this. Her hair is so beautiful!!!NOT FAIR AT ALL.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 25, 2011)

It looks like she has little broken hairs around her crown sticking up.  I should stop beating myself up over my crown.  Her hair always looked real, unlike some singers (like Beyonce) who always, always look fake


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Aug 25, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> It looks like she has little broken hairs around her crown sticking up.  I should stop beating myself up over my crown.  Her hair always looked real, unlike some singers *(like Beyonce*) who always, always look fake



dont ever talk about beyonce! shes the air I breathe, she doesnt know me and doesnt care about me and only my money but i will stand up for her no matter what!! even when a stranger online comes at her!!!!!!!!

SIKE, i could give two craps about her lol. just giving you a taste of what your gonna get for saying that


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 25, 2011)

L.Brown1114 said:


> dont ever talk about beyonce! shes the air I breathe, she doesnt know me and doesnt care about me and only my money but i will stand up for her no matter what!! even when a stranger online comes at her!!!!!!!!
> 
> SIKE, i could give two craps about her lol. just giving you a taste of what your gonna get for saying that


 
I'm not saying anything bad about her--just using her as an example.  Most peoples hair looks fake w/extensions.  I'm sure she spends alot on it and gets quality hair; it looks better than it used to.  The point is, Aaliyahs hair was obviously real.  No matter how much you spend, its hard to get the "real" look unless its just that (growing out of your scalp).


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 25, 2011)

I saw a pic of Aaliyah's hair blown out in preparation for styling during a shoot. She was horsing around with Damon Dash, and he had picked her up...her hair was huge and long and thick...she was laughing and looked happy. I sure do wish she was around today...she woulda been givin' Bey a run for her money, mos def.

ETA as for her regi, just sounds like she had a standard, heat-trained hair regi to me. My daughter has the same regi and her hair is BSL and growing...


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 25, 2011)

i always thought she & her hair was beautiful. i had heard the same about her reggie. everybodies hair can take diffrent things in terms of heat, chemicals and manipulation. i miss her so much i think today is the anniversary of her death. ciara would been a non-factor if she was still alive.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 25, 2011)

lawd, she still is my hair idol.  her and bubblinbrown way back when it was WL. 

That pic just gave me motivation. I've been lazy with my hair this summer.


----------



## naturallygoldie (Aug 25, 2011)

Go, go go go motivation! Her hair was awesome. Just the focus I needed to get back on track. Thanks op!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 25, 2011)

She was beautiful and her hair was drool worthy but for some reason I don't think she would have blown-up. I think she would be in the same boat as Brandy and Monica (who else was big during this time and just disappeared). She had a nice voice but she didn't have a strong voice. 

On the other hand her songs were catchy like Rhianna's so she may have been big but for some reason I just don't think so (Kanye shrug).


----------



## JJamiah (Aug 25, 2011)

Ladies you are so right, if she was around today she would have been giving all these ladies a run for their money and I am a Beyonce and Ciara Fan but Aaliyah was well...AALIYAH 

I still remember the call.... Telling me she died, I was in tears


----------



## summerof1990 (Aug 25, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I saw a pic of Aaliyah's hair blown out in preparation for styling during a shoot. She was horsing around with Damon Dash, and he had picked her up...her hair was huge and long and thick...she was laughing and looked happy. I sure do wish she was around today...she woulda been givin' Bey a run for her money, mos def.
> 
> ETA as for her regi, just sounds like she had a standard, heat-trained hair regi to me. My daughter has the same regi and her hair is BSL and growing...




i need to educate myself on heat training im will to do anything right now i get bored with doing the same thing. so...yall say heat training this and that but then others want to slap u on the hand for a flat iron im so confused.

HELP PAHHLESESSEE


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> It looks like she has little broken hairs around her crown sticking up.  I should stop beating myself up over my crown.  Her hair always looked real, unlike some singers (like Beyonce) who always, always look fake



virtuenow
For some reason I don't think those are always broken hairs.  Your hair grows at different rates all over your head.  When shed hair falls out, that folicle doesn't stay bald forever, hair regrows.  So that hair on your head that you think is broken can simply be an immature strand.


----------



## summerof1990 (Aug 25, 2011)

i like aaliyah but i think if she would of switch her style we wouldn't like her as much. aaliyah voice is melo soft and you know "true r&****" style.

These days r&b who is ran by beyonce lol is more of a diva speak out loud swag lol

i cant see aaliyah being compared to Beyonce because i couldn't see aaliyah strutting around in a mini leotard and swinging her hair and trust me thats what she was going to have to do to compete with beyonce.lol

i think she would have kept her style for her fans.

i would love to hear the "come over" and "i care 4 you" type of r&b these days. 
i think r&b died when SHE died.


----------



## summerof1990 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lisa said:


> She was beautiful and her hair was drool worthy but for some reason I don't think she would have blown-up. *I think she would be in the same boat as Brandy and Monica* (who else was big during this time and just disappeared). She had a nice voice but she didn't have a strong voice.
> 
> On the other hand her songs were catchy like Rhianna's so she may have been big but for some reason I just don't think so (Kanye shrug).



With the upmost respect to AALIYAH. I think she would have layed her career to rest instead of competing with beyonce and u know come back every once in a while to remind her fans who she was like monica and brandy did. but i dont think she would have been beyonce level....but THEN AGAIN ..NO ONE knew aaliyahs potential..i never thought beyonce would be this big based off the No,No,No and Bills Bills Bills

I think aaliyah would have done more movies and did charitys and stuff. Or maybe even tv shows. lol what if aaliyah had her own reality tv show running right now if she was a live. I miss aaliyah 

AALIYAH was a good representation of BLACK WOMEN.


----------



## summerof1990 (Aug 25, 2011)

southerncitygirl said:


> i always thought she & her hair was beautiful. i had heard the same about her reggie. everybodies hair can take diffrent things in terms of heat, chemicals and manipulation. i miss her so much i think today is the anniversary of her death. ciara would been a non-factor if she was still alive.



yep bet had a tribute with timbalin and missy as usual mannnnn iloved her personality great representation


----------



## empressri (Aug 26, 2011)

honestly..i used to think her hair was super long till i realized that the extra length was just tracks. there are ladies with much longer hair on this board. i do remember reading an interview in ym and she said she used a child's relaxer.


----------



## summerof1990 (Aug 26, 2011)

empressri said:


> honestly..i used to think her hair was super long till i realized that the extra length was just tracks. there are ladies with much longer hair on this board. i do remember reading an interview in ym and she said she used a child's relaxer.



no the length is hers she added hair for thickness


----------



## loved (Aug 26, 2011)

Aaliyah's length was hers. I still have all of the Sophisticate's Black Hair mags where she was on the cover. On the issue that came out after 1 in a million she said that she gave the back of her hair a break by getting it weaved but it was the same length as her own hair. 

I remember that her hairdresser's presing technique included running a piece of silk down her hair after the heat.


----------



## somewhereinbtwn (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I remember her saying on  mtv diary that she weaved up her hair to give it a break from the heat when she was on tour.


----------



## lesedi (Aug 26, 2011)

Aaliyah trumps all this mess that passes for artists nowadays!
Her hair is beyond beautiful as well....


----------



## londontresses (Aug 26, 2011)

loved said:


> Aaliyah's length was hers. I still have all of the Sophisticate's Black Hair mags where she was on the cover. On the issue that came out after 1 in a million she said that she gave the back of her hair a break by getting it weaved but it was the same length as her own hair.
> 
> I remember that *her hairdresser's presing technique included running a piece of silk down her hair after the heat.*



loved Did they say what the purpose of this was?


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Aug 26, 2011)

Aaliyah's hair was always enviable to me. Even looking at really old pics, she had a head full of hair. I remember the one where she was really young ans it was around APL I believe. It's not hard to see how she could make bsl and beyond as time went by. 
I have a friend that has the nerve to say Aaliyah wasn't all that good looking. I was like 




Aaliyah was beautiful is many ways and she wouldn't have to change a thing to "compete" with over the top divas in my opinion. Everyone has their own lane. She would have grown and advanced of course, but she would've still been mellow, can dance her butt off Aaliyah. Not everyone has to be a vocal powerhouse to be really huge (obviously). I call Aaliyah the black Selena and Selena the Mexican Aaliyah because their stories were both so tragic and had many similarities. I miss them both.


----------



## Mleah (Aug 26, 2011)

loved said:


> Aaliyah's length was hers. I still have all of the Sophisticate's Black Hair mags where she was on the cover. On the issue that came out after 1 in a million she said that she gave the back of her hair a break by getting it weaved but it was the same length as her own hair.
> 
> *I remember that her hairdresser's presing technique included running a piece of silk down her hair after the heat.*



Was that to place silk particles on the hair or just for smoothing?


----------



## loved (Aug 26, 2011)

londontresses said:


> @loved Did they say what the purpose of this was?


 
I think it was for smoothing.


----------



## Geminigirl (Aug 26, 2011)

> I saw a pic of Aaliyah's hair blown out in preparation for styling during a shoot. She was horsing around with Damon Dash, and he had picked her up...her hair was huge and long and thick...she was laughing and looked happy. I sure do wish she was around today...she woulda been givin' Bey a run for her money, mos def.
> 
> ETA as for her regi, just sounds like she had a standard, heat-trained hair regi to me. My daughter has the same regi and her hair is BSL and growing...


Sorry I have to disagree. Aaliyah was very beautiful and talented but I doubt she could put on a show like Bey. I mean all that twerking in the heels while singing, aalitahs rhythm was nowhere near Bey. But I loved them ponytails she had in the one in a million video. I remember watching her performance that live with her shiny black mane swinging down her back. I always loved her hair. Def had one of the healthiest real heads of hair.

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## Geminigirl (Aug 26, 2011)

londontresses said:


> loved Did they say what the purpose of this was?



I wonder if it helped with moisture somehow too. Her mane always looked shiny and moisturized. 

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Aug 26, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Sorry I have to disagree. Aaliyah was very beautiful and talented but I doubt she could put on a show like Bey. I mean all that twerking in the heels while singing, aalitahs rhythm was nowhere near Bey. But I loved them ponytails she had in the one in a million video. I remember watching her performance that live with her shiny black mane swinging down her back. I always loved her hair. Def had one of the healthiest real heads of hair.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


 
Beyonce is an impressive performer in that she does well with rehearsed numbers. She puts a touch of sexy energy on it but she dances too hard. 

Aaliyah moves like fluid (Ciara/Usher/Ginuwine and of course the originator Michael J. all move this way) and seems to be the creator of routines and executes them well.

I compare Beyonce's dance scene in Baby Boy to Aaliyah's dance scene in Rock the Boat and Aaliyah dances smoooooooth over Beyonce.


----------



## doll-baby (Aug 26, 2011)

I remember seeing her in concert back in 97 or 98 and when she came out on stage her hair was long and straight , by the time she left the stage she was sporting a huge type 3 something pouf .


----------



## Country gal (Aug 26, 2011)

Alicia Keys is not a diva and sex goddess but she is still very popular. I think Aaliyah would of stayed in her lane and branched out more into film. She would not of fizzled out like Brandy and Monica because she was more popular than them during their time.


----------



## Naveah2050 (Aug 26, 2011)

ladylibra_30 said:


> Beyonce is an impressive performaner in that she does well with rehearsed numbers. She puts a touch of sexy energy on it but she dances too hard.
> 
> Aaliyah moves like fluid (Ciara/Usher/Ginuwine and of course the originator Michael J. all move this way) and seems to be the creator of routines and executes them well.
> 
> I compare Beyonce's dance scene in Baby Boy to Aaliyah's dance scene in Rock the Boat and Aaliyah dances smoooooooth over Beyonce.



I have to agree with this - I thin Bey is very flexible and has natural rythm but she is not in the same league as Aaliyah, the key difference being that Aaliyah probably could have done the dances that Beyonce does but Beyonce could never have danced like Aaliyah.

Back to the hair discussion - her hair was beautiful, to this day I have yet to see anyone else famous with such beautiful hair. I spent so long trying to work out if it was a weave  but if it was, I have yet to see anyone, even 10 years later with such a good weave so I am inclined to believe most of it was real....


----------



## Naveah2050 (Aug 26, 2011)

Country gal said:


> Alicia Keys is not a diva and sex goddess but she is still very popular. I think Aaliyah would of stayed in her lane and branched out more into film. She would not of fizzled out like Brandy and Monica because she was more popular than them during their time.



I agree, also bear in mind that Aaliyah took a gap to finish school at her peak. Also she was always before her time in terms of the direction of her music and constantly re-invented her sound (i.e., her first album with R Kelly was totally different to the sound she had with Timbaland and Missy, which was different to the sound she had with her final album. 

At 22 she was just beginning to ascend to her peak (Monica and Brandy were on TV shows, she was in movies): to put this in comparison, Beyonce had her first debut album at 22 and had yet to be in any movies YET Aaliyah by the age of 22 had been a successful solo artist with 3 albums and a couple of movies to her belt - Matrix would have taken her to another level and she would still be doing her own thing in her own lane. Plus of course, people truly stan for her, every girl wanted to be her and every guy wanted to be with her in an era where you didnt have to sell sex to sell records....


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 26, 2011)

I love Aaliyah, but all that length was pure weave.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Aug 26, 2011)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I love Aaliyah, but all that length was pure weave.


 
*Was Wondering If Her Hair Was Weave. Heard It Was.*


----------



## Solitude (Aug 26, 2011)

for heat training! Aaliyah's hair rocked; even if she added some extensions for thickness, her hair always looked natural and flowy and beautiful.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 26, 2011)

RarityFluttershy said:


> *Was Wondering If Her Hair Was Weave. Heard It Was.*



I never weave checked her, so it's all speculation on my part.  The amount of heat it would take to keep natural hair bone straight without any trace of reversion in any of the thousands of pictures or yt candid videos she's in adds up to weave.   

10 years ago, there weren't lace fronts and all these fancy closures and such.  The pic above looks like a sew in and the little hairs sticking up are probably pieces of her own hair that were left out to cover the tracks.


----------



## SheenaVee (Aug 26, 2011)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I never weave checked her, so it's all speculation on my part.  The amount of heat it would take to keep natural hair bone straight without any trace of reversion in any of the thousands of pictures or yt candid videos she's in adds up to weave.
> 
> 10 years ago, there weren't lace fronts and all these fancy closures and such.  The pic above looks like a sew in and the little hairs sticking up are probably pieces of her own hair that were left out to cover the tracks.



Hmmm, you think so? I dunno, it looked real to me. Maybe she was really relaxed? Check this other pic out.


----------



## PJaye (Aug 26, 2011)

Every time I watch the last two Matrix movies, I always wonder how she would have portrayed the role of Niobe (Jada Pinkett replaced her after her death).


----------



## caltron (Aug 26, 2011)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I love Aaliyah, but all that length was pure weave.


 


Crackers Phinn said:


> I never weave checked her, so it's all speculation on my part. The amount of heat it would take to keep natural hair bone straight without any trace of reversion in any of the thousands of pictures or yt candid videos she's in adds up to weave.
> 
> 10 years ago, there weren't lace fronts and all these fancy closures and such. The pic above looks like a sew in and the little hairs sticking up are probably pieces of her own hair that were left out to cover the tracks.


 


Solitude said:


> for heat training! Aaliyah's hair rocked; even if she added some extensions for thickness, her hair always looked natural and flowy and beautiful.


 
ITA with all of you.  Aaliyah was one of my all time favorite artists and I loved her sense of style.  But I distinctly remember her having just barely past shoulder length hair one month and then BAM, on her next album, it was a full waist length.  It's just not humanly possible for a woman to grow hair that fast, esp with the amount of abuse she had to heap on her hair.  With Jada Pinkett Smith, we all could see her hair gradually get longer, but with Aaliyah the change was very sudden.

She had a great weave and she was gorgeous regardless.  I think the reason why it looked so real was that she only had a half sew in weave and her real hair was in fairly good condition so that the tracks were completely covered.


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Aug 26, 2011)

Natural folk who never wear their hair natural are rather lame to me, her  24/7bone straight wrap thing was quite boring.


----------



## keepithealthy (Aug 26, 2011)

I always thought her hair was real with tracks added for thickness. As far as reversion; I think if you heat train your hair enough it will end up bone straight and not reverting. I have a friend who did this to her daughters hair.

I always thought she was a pretty girl. It was a tragedy for her life to end so soon.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Aug 26, 2011)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I never weave checked her, so it's all speculation on my part. *The amount of heat it would take to keep natural hair bone straight without any trace of reversion in any of the thousands of pictures or yt candid videos she's in adds up to weave. *
> 
> 10 years ago, there weren't lace fronts and all these fancy closures and such. The pic above looks like a sew in and the little hairs sticking up are probably pieces of her own hair that were left out to cover the tracks.


 
I must respectfully disagree, @Crackers Phinn

I wore my hair like this - nearly everyone I know who is 40+ wore our hair like this back in the day. My aunts and cousins also solely pressed and curled in the 40s - 70s and they always had beautiful long hair. The art of pressing/heat training must be lost, because it was completely common before relaxers took hold. 

DD also used to wear her natural hair straight 90% of the time. If you go to my album entitled DDs #3 & #2, I'll put up a pic of her hair for a little while - she thinks LHCF is a fetish cult and won't let me leave it up very long. 

eta: photo removed


----------



## fitnessmommy (Aug 26, 2011)

Welp.... I know for FACT that she did wear weave. I was front front row (pushed up against security LOL) at KMEL Summer Jam 1997 and poor baby girls tracks were showing on the back of her head. Clear as day... you could see the weft. Me and my cousin were cracking up.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 26, 2011)

PJaye said:


> Every time I watch the last two Matrix movies, I always wonder how she would have portrayed the role of Niobe (Jada Pinkett replaced her after her death).


she was supposed to play zee, who was played by nona gaye


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 26, 2011)

I dunno, her hair looks pretty real to me.  I don't understand why it's so hard to believe that her hair was real when she always had long hair, even as a kid. I wear weaves to give my hair a rest/protective styling and my real hair is almost waist length.  I press it out and it looks relaxed.  I don't get it.


----------



## fitnessmommy (Aug 26, 2011)

Kurlee said:


> I dunno, her hair looks pretty real to me.  I don't understand why it's so hard to believe that her hair was real when she always had long hair, even as a kid. I wear weaves to give my hair a rest/protective styling and my real hair is almost waist length.  I press it out and it looks relaxed.  I don't get it.



I believe I saw her on this day (or at least that is exactly the same outfit that she was wearing (so definitely the same time period). She definitely had some tracks (possibly glued in) the back. I thought her hair was real til I saw her in person and saw the track with my own 2 eyes. I think her hair probably was naturally that length but for thickness tracks were added in the back.

She was so beautiful. May she RIP.


----------



## syze6 (Aug 26, 2011)

I think every woman celebrity says they wear weave for thickness. They add weave that brings lenght as well and I think Aaliyah did the same. When she first came out her hair was a little past her shoulder, then all of sudden waist length. I really don't believe tht was all er natual length, even though some women on the board have it. Jennifer of Basketball Wives said the same thing. You could clearly see some times her hair was longer than other times.


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Aug 26, 2011)

In the picture with her bang being marceled, it really does looks like tracks in the back. The blunt ends and texture don't quite look like her natural hair. She said she wore tracks for thickness and not length, she had long hair as a youngster, so I have no reason to doubt her.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 26, 2011)

syze6 said:


> I think every woman celebrity says they wear weave for thickness. They add weave that brings lenght as well and I think Aaliyah did the same. When she first came out her hair was a little past her shoulder, then all of sudden waist length. I really don't believe tht was all er natual length, even though some women on the board have it. Jennifer of Basketball Wives said the same thing. You could clearly see some times her hair was longer than other times.


there was a 2+ year gap between age ain't nuthin but a number and one in a million. I dunno, I think it was real with tracks once in a while.  i guess if u wear weave sometimes, people will always think ur hair has enhancements


----------



## Minty (Aug 26, 2011)

ain't this a trip.


----------



## caltron (Aug 26, 2011)

Also, you can't always tell that a weave is a sew in just by looking if there are just tracks in the back.  If you get good quality human hair, it's going to look "real" because it is "real".  All you have to do then is make sure the tracks are covered and that the hair blends well.  If you have SL hair, then it's VERY hard to tell if it's a weave.  I think this is why no one ever questions whether white celebrities have weaves (and they almost ALL do).


----------



## melissa-bee (Aug 26, 2011)

Weave or no weave Aaliyah had beautiful hair.


----------



## Geminigirl (Aug 26, 2011)

ladylibra_30 said:


> Beyonce is an impressive performer in that she does well with rehearsed numbers. She puts a touch of sexy energy on it but she dances too hard.
> 
> Aaliyah moves like fluid (Ciara/Usher/Ginuwine and of course the originator Michael J. all move this way) and seems to be the creator of routines and executes them well.
> 
> I compare Beyonce's dance scene in Baby Boy to Aaliyah's dance scene in Rock the Boat and Aaliyah dances smoooooooth over Beyonce.


Yea Bey be jerking it. Irk maybe I just don't like that style of dancing or I need to revisit Aaliyah vids. 

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## Geminigirl (Aug 26, 2011)

Country gal said:


> Alicia Keys is not a diva and sex goddess but she is still very popular. I think Aaliyah would of stayed in her lane and branched out more into film. She would not of fizzled out like Brandy and Monica because she was more popular than them during their time.



 Agree about films I was thinking the same thing.

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## Geminigirl (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn she was beautiful and fresh faced.

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## LadyRaider (Aug 26, 2011)

sipp100 said:


> I must respectfully disagree, @Crackers Phinn
> 
> I wore my hair like this - nearly everyone I know who is 40+ wore our hair like this back in the day. My aunts and cousins also solely pressed and curled in the 40s - 70s and they always had beautiful long hair. The art of pressing/heat training must be lost, because it was completely common before relaxers took hold.
> 
> ...



Climate can be a part of that. Personally, when I was a kid and had pressed hair in arid West Texas, I had never even heard of reversion. 

Austin was a different matter. Now I am back in West Texas and I haven't straightened my hair that much, but I think if I had a good press, I bet it wouldn't revert...


----------



## shtow (Aug 26, 2011)

She no doubt had beautiful hair.

Most artist say they add tracks for thickness when that’s not always the case and I NEVER take an interview from Sophisticates to heart. U see someone on the cover with an obvious full weave talking bout “Oh this hair on the cover? To achieve this style I colored it, washed it, conditioned, applied foam wrap and used a barrel iron after blow drying.” Blatant lies.

Either way, she was beautiful and from the hair I see that’s left out it looks gorgeous.  

RIP


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Aug 26, 2011)

All these pics of Aaliyah...I am sad all over again.... She was so pretty and talented, and no doubt had beautiful hair.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Aug 26, 2011)

it's obvious from her old photos (where she's a child) that she had naturally long hair anyway. she herself said that perms broke off her hair and i think this was obvious from her "age ain't nuthin but a number" days. then she probably wore weaves from time to time to protect her hair. aside from that, i don't doubt that she naturally had some long hair on her.


----------



## ms-gg (Aug 26, 2011)

Do we not remember the weave game of the 90's? Aaliyah was not wearing a weave back then or else it would not have looked that good.  Come on now, I know most of you'll remember how tracks looked back then:





Gelled up weaved up, your hair is messed up











































At the end of the day, I wasn't with her getting her hair done, but I just don't believe that all of her hair was fake.  If it was, bravo, they did a good job of blending...well ahead of their time...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 26, 2011)

sipp100 said:


> I must respectfully disagree, @Crackers Phinn
> 
> *I wore my hair like this - nearly everyone I know who is 40+ wore our hair like this back in the day. My aunts and cousins also solely pressed and curled in the 40s - 70s and they always had beautiful long hair. The art of pressing/heat training must be lost, because it was completely common before relaxers took hold. *



 I'm one of those people who grew up in the 80's with natural, heat-trained hair. By the age of 12 I was successfully pressing my own hair. I use the same technique I learned from my mother to do my daughter's natural hair. You'd never know she not a relaxed head unless you see her on wash day. It's not a lost "skill" but is it a bit more rare these days.


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 26, 2011)

The hair in my avi isn't hard pressed, just flat ironed, and I get 2 weeks with no reversion. In Georgia. So I know she could probably get even better than that with a professional Marcel press.

I think she had weave for thickness sometimes, but there is no doubt in my mind that she had long, healthy hair.

She was such a beauty. You don't see women like her every day. She was not only beautiful, but she was GRACEFUL. I agree with pp's about her movements. She was very measured and smooth. Nothing was over the top. 

Gone too soon.


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey Ladies just my two cents,

If you start from this 











You can get to this in two years with a healthy regimen and vits











I have seen girls on here do it and in my family do it. So growing you hair like that can be done


----------



## LushLox (Aug 26, 2011)

^^^ Indeed, it's not beyond the realms of possibility.


----------



## ms-gg (Aug 26, 2011)

Especially since her mother had long hair too meaning that somebody knows about proper haircare in that household...


----------



## LoveLiLi (Aug 26, 2011)

doll-baby said:


> I remember seeing her in concert back in 97 or 98 and when she came out on stage her hair was long and straight , by the time she left the stage she was sporting a huge type 3 something pouf .




I saw her in 97 as well and the Florida heat must have gotten to her hair because it got bigger and bigger as the show went on. I should look for the pics I took.

I love Aaliyah. I never knew I could take the death of a stranger so hard.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll toss a respectful disagreement out there as well.

If somebody showed up on this board today with waist length bone straight natural hair and claimed that they heat trained with a marcel iron (uncontrolled heat source) with enough frequency to sustain the style in a  career where they dance on stage under hot lights, walk the red carpet under hot lights and you never see as much as a crinkle of reversion,  I KNOW what the response would be.

This is not about believing whether or not a black woman can have long hair.   This is about whether I believe that someone could singe their hair on a consistent basis and still  retain the amount of length and all signs including occams razor point to uh-uh.
.


----------



## Natirelle (Aug 26, 2011)

*So that was her real hair in "Rock the Boat" Video???*


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Aug 26, 2011)

Some hair can withstand straightening 2 or 3 times/wk and still maintain length. Not most, but some. I can only go by what I see with my own eyes on a daily basis. DD is heat-trained to the point of little reversion, even when wet, and still maintains HL/TBL hair to this day. 

She's now on a healthy hair journey, though, and only straightens once every 2 weeks or so.

eta: Crackers, I just saw your caveat: marcel iron
We've never used one, so I can't speak on that tool, specifically. I don't know if it's radically different from a flatiron or not.


----------



## Minty (Aug 26, 2011)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I one of those people who grew up in the 80's with natural, heat-trained hair. By the age of 12 I was successfully pressing my own hair. I use the same technique I learned from my mother to do my daughter's natural hair. You'd never know she not a relaxed head unless you see her on wash day. It's not a lost "skill" but is it a bit more rare these days.



MyAngelEyez~C~U totally off topic, but make a YT video tutorial on this please madam. Proper pressing technique is a lost art. 

#skillsbasedlearning 

please and thank you kindly.


----------



## kellistarr (Aug 26, 2011)

I LOVE that picture of Robin Givens!!!  I am a true fan and loved her weaves even when they were jacked-up.  But back to Aaliyah, Beautiful girl.  She had nice hair and added to it with tracks etc. . . to enhance her beautiful glory.  This is what I think.  She had a style that felt attainable.  That is what I liked about her look.  Pretty, natural and attainable.
Not over the top.  I don't see how you could be an entertainer and not add to your hair with weaves, tracks, wigs.  It's about glamour.


----------



## kellistarr (Aug 26, 2011)

A good press is hard to find.  But it's not a lost art.  I collect Marcel irons and that's what I used when I was into pressing my hair.  But many people these days haven't grown up with Marcel and the electric tools have really improved and prove to be much more convenient.  People get frightened when they see my Marcel irons!  Talk about flaming tools of torture!  But when I desire a good press or flat iron, I pull out the big guns. (This practice is quite rare for me, these days).


----------



## nappystorm (Aug 27, 2011)

Ahhh. I remember this regimen. I started doing it and went from CBL to BSL. I was relaxed so my hair never got as long as hers. I may start back this winter.


We do alot of hating on heat trained naturals but the vast majority of my real life length inspirations (MBL and beyond) are press and curl girls. 

I believe her. I have cousins who are press and curl girls and I've never saw frizz, kinks, curl, or waves on their heads either.


----------



## aquajoyice (Aug 27, 2011)

After seeing her hair as a child and then as an adult you can see her hair suffered from the constant heat. It was much thicker when she was younger and I believe the constant heat and manipulation is the reason she needed to add tracks for thickness. Overall she's always had long beautiful hair when it was rare for women in the industry at that time. The 90's were rough on black hair.


----------



## almondjoi85 (Aug 27, 2011)

I remember reading somewhere that she had trained her natural hair to be straight. Does anyone else remember reading that?


----------



## Leigh (Aug 27, 2011)

Lisa said:


> She was beautiful and her hair was drool worthy but for some reason I don't think she would have blown-up. I think she would be in the same boat as Brandy and Monica (who else was big during this time and just disappeared). She had a nice voice but she didn't have a strong voice.
> 
> On the other hand her songs were catchy like Rhianna's so she may have been big but for some reason I just don't think so (Kanye shrug).



She had 3 movie deals before her death and a boatload of unreleased tracks.  I believe she would've done extremely well.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 27, 2011)

Leigh

ita , i think she  would have stopped doing music and become a mega success in movies and other ventures. she was much more versatile than todays artists. she was easy on the eyes and had a quiet strength about her in addition to being very likeable. she didn't need tons of makeup, lacefronts and skimpy clothing to prove her abilities.


Leigh said:


> She had 3 movie deals before her death and a boatload of unreleased tracks.  I believe she would've done extremely well.


----------



## Leigh (Aug 27, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Sorry I have to disagree. Aaliyah was very beautiful and talented but I doubt she could put on a show like Bey. I mean all that twerking in the heels while singing, aalitahs rhythm was nowhere near Bey. But I loved them ponytails she had in the one in a million video. I remember watching her performance that live with her shiny black mane swinging down her back. I always loved her hair. Def had one of the healthiest real heads of hair.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690



Aaliyah was a professionally trained dancer, that's ballet/African/jazz/contemporary and of course she could do hip hop. The things she could do is beyond Beyonce.


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Aug 27, 2011)

Why are people disputing whether or not she added tracks 2 her hair?  That was ALREADY ESTABLISHED...even in the OP. The point was she had long hair. She added tracks to enhance it but her real hair was also long. As another poster has shown she always had long hair. A lot of celebs with already long hair add tracks for more thickness and/or length. Yall are on LHCF, you know good and well the lengths people can achieve in a couple years. And they are regular, non-celebs at that.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 27, 2011)

Minty said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U totally off topic, but make a YT video tutorial on this please madam. Proper pressing technique is a lost art.
> 
> #skillsbasedlearning
> 
> please and thank you kindly.



Minty, this isn't a video I made, but what this lady does is pretty much how I do it too: FOREVER STRAIGHT PART 2: How I press my hair

The key to a good press is utilizing the back of the pressing comb as your smoothing agent. That's what will give you a nice press. 

I use a flat-iron these days, but the same basic technique applies IMO.

Here's my vid I made last year here. This was last November. She's BSL now.


----------



## summerof1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Afrobuttafly said:


> Aaliyah's hair was always enviable to me. Even looking at really old pics, she had a head full of hair. I remember the one where she was really young ans it was around APL I believe. It's not hard to see how she could make bsl and beyond as time went by.
> I have a friend that has the nerve to say Aaliyah wasn't all that good looking. I was like
> 
> 
> ...




true.aaliyah personality and sweetness would have gave some of the rnb divas a run


----------



## summerof1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Leigh said:


> She had 3 movie deals before her death and a boatload of unreleased tracks.  I believe she would've done extremely well.



like come over..it never got finished.im sure alot she had more to release but didnt finish


----------



## summerof1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Aaliyah was definitely mixed.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 27, 2011)

-----------------------------


----------



## CrissieD (Aug 27, 2011)

Black & black

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Naveah2050 (Aug 27, 2011)

This is so ironic - are we disagreeing with all her length being hers because she doesnt subscribe to the LHCF handbook for long hair i.e. minimal heat? I mean on this site we see people achieve the same length and growth she achieved and don't question them so I really do not see the big deal.  I have seen a lot of friends with natural hair achieving healthy thick hair with no reversion using the press and curl method (this is actually what inspired me to go natural and leave the creamy crack alone)


----------



## CrissieD (Aug 27, 2011)

I need to learn this no reversion press technique. Will it work in Florida aka 90 degrees 90% humidity 90% of the time

Sent from my Super Kewl EVO... Please blame the phone for the typos


----------



## RocStar (Aug 27, 2011)

summerof1990 said:


> Aaliyah was definitely mixed.



summerof1990

Hi,

My opinion is that you are a bit of a...um....let me think.....rhymes with scroll.  

Please seek help.


----------



## kizzylonghair (Aug 27, 2011)

Whether she wore tracks for fullness or not.
Looking at the family photo's inc her late Grandmother (gene pool) there no denying that Aaliyah had the potentially to have waist length if she cared for it.


----------



## melissa-bee (Aug 27, 2011)

I just found out she had a nose job. That, I did not know.


----------



## Dove56 (Aug 27, 2011)

She had the same nose as she did in her childhood photos. Black people can have naturally small noses.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using SGH-T959V


----------



## melissa-bee (Aug 27, 2011)

I know black people can have small noses you don't need to inform me.

And I've seen pictures with an obvious difference, I'm looking for them now.


----------



## melissa-bee (Aug 27, 2011)

This was her nose in childhood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Is this not the nose she had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Compared to the the other pictures which make it look smaller and straighter.

It could be make up and lighting that made her nose look different, I don't know. But it looks like she had a good nose job that suits her.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 27, 2011)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'll toss a respectful disagreement out there as well.
> 
> If somebody showed up on this board today with waist length bone straight natural hair and claimed that they heat trained with a marcel iron (uncontrolled heat source) with enough frequency to sustain the style in a  career where they dance on stage under hot lights, walk the red carpet under hot lights and you never see as much as a crinkle of reversion,  I KNOW what the response would be.
> 
> ...



Is anyone making that argument though?  Aaliyah said herself that she used weaves for thickness and to protect her hair from heat.  So yeah, she did use weaves from time to time. That's not really being disputed.    


It always amazes me how even on a hair board with women who have long hair, Black women still assume weaves as a default when they see another Black woman with long hair.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 27, 2011)

melissa-bee said:


> This was her nose in childhood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like the same nose and "I AM MUSIC" was a track she was on, very late in her career (close to death), so it doesn't make sense that her nose went from childhood, to straight and then back to the childhoodish nose. Contouring/angles vs. head on shots. 

sigh .  . . . black folks and their issues. First the hair CAN'T be real, because the sky will fall down, then she's mixed, no her nose too straight, so she got a nose job. I didn't know it was still 1902.


----------



## ms-gg (Aug 27, 2011)

That woman did not have a nose job.  She did a lot of contouring with her nose.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 27, 2011)

summerof1990 said:


> Aaliyah was definitely mixed.


perplexederplexed


----------



## ms-gg (Aug 27, 2011)

It's like, who is black in America and not mixed with something? Really....why do we have to give so many outdated, self hating excuses for why some people have long hair and some don't?  Sheesh.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 27, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> It's like, who is black in America and not mixed with something? Really....why do we have to give so many outdated, self hating excuses for why some people have long hair and some don't?  Sheesh.


That's what I'm saying. It's like her hair can' t be real cuz she's black, but at the same time, she HAS to be mixed? What is it? The complexion? I'm so lost on all this foolishness.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 27, 2011)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> Is anyone making that argument though?  Aaliyah said herself that she used weaves for thickness and to protect her hair from heat.  So yeah, she did use weaves from time to time. That's not really being disputed.
> 
> 
> *It always amazes me how even on a hair board with women who have long hair, Black women still assume weaves as a default when they see another Black woman with long hair.*


THANKS!!!!  It's like no matter what we see and learn to the contrary, the ignorance has a vice grip on us.


----------



## Leigh (Aug 27, 2011)

CrissieD said:


> Black & black
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



lol, I was just getting ready to post this same thing.


----------



## Junebug D (Aug 27, 2011)

Who cares? She isn't the first black girl to have long, straightened hair and she wasn't the last. I believe most of it was hers. Her hair was thick, always had a nice length, and her grandma had thick, long hair.  Some people are just blessed with hair that can withstand heat.  And when Aaliyah was alive, the internet and papz weren't everywhere taking pictures of her every single day like they do Rihanna and Lady Gaga and Beyonce; sneaking shots on the beach and everywhere. We don't know what her hair looked like during her downtime.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Aug 27, 2011)

summerof1990 said:


> Aaliyah was definitely mixed.









And let the games begin!


----------



## Leigh (Aug 27, 2011)

Aaliyah wore tracks at times as a protective style.  She also wore braids and put her hair in ponytales during her down time.  The relaxers broke her hair off so bad that she got it trimmed/cut and began growing it out.  When she performed she wore a weave and at times a wig.

She said, as we already know and as many other celebrities have said, that the heavy styling is hard on the hair.  So for the most part, with a few exceptions, she began wearing weaves when performing.  It allowed her own hair to look great for appearances and events.  And she was natural.  Folks were all up in her head and all she said was I ain't got no perm (in a playful tone).  (this was at an appearance in my city about a year before she died)


----------



## Calia001 (Aug 27, 2011)

Aaliyah had my goal length. I adored her so much. I'm not getting into the track debate because as other posters mentioned: unless your a card  carrying member here, your hair is a lace front with tracks in the back with strand by strands added for fullness. For example Rhianna how is it not obvious that her vacation hair is growing from her scalp?

Sent from my LG-P999 using LG-P999


----------



## ms-gg (Aug 27, 2011)

Off topic: but you know she really was ahead of her time-remember she was doing that dark almost gothic type style infused with RnB on the "Aaliyah" album?  Now who do you know that used this to blow her career up?  I've always had an affinity towards that stuff as a kid and that is why I liked her...she just had a cool style from her music and clothing.  And lets not forget she was very intelligent.  She was a really a good role model as far as musicians go for my generation.


----------



## Geminigirl (Aug 27, 2011)

> > Aaliyah was definitely mixed.
> 
> 
> Mixed with what? Do you mean something more than most black people from America who have some Indian (Native American) blood and some white blood somewhere in their background.


Aaliyah wasn't mixed as in bi racial but I remember hearing she had a white grandmother.  Also when she died they released behind the scene footage of her on the trip to do music videos, and her stylist was there he ran his fingers through her hair and said it was real and how he took care if it. I recorded this BET special on VHS I wish I still had It. Anyways her hair was frizzy that day from humidity. It wasn't thick or super big but it was poofy. I believe she had a nice length and added hair for thickness AND length in the back.

Weaves of yge nineties were horrid. Remember Pam and Gina?  Pam usually always had a broken off patch I'm the back with the extra shiny French roll or ponytail and her sideburns.  And Gina and her apple head LOL just no ma'am

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## Geminigirl (Aug 27, 2011)

Calia001 said:


> Aaliyah had my goal length. I adored her so much. I'm not getting into the track debate because as other posters mentioned: unless your a card  carrying member here, your hair is a lace front with tracks in the back with strand by strands added for fullness. For example Rhianna how is it not obvious that her vacation hair is growing from her scalp?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using LG-P999



Yes! And health too. Who didn't want that side swoop that she made so famous and sexy. I always wanted thy damn bang as a relaxed head.

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## Sanity (Aug 27, 2011)

virtuenow said:


> Mixed with what? Do you mean something more than most black people from America who have some Indian (Native American) blood and some white blood somewhere in their background.


 

Aaliyah's Grandmother was Native American.. But who's race has not been intergrated with another??  She was/ is still Black...


----------



## PinkGirlFluff (Aug 27, 2011)

Anybody can grow hair long as long as they are healthy.  She had amazing hair and judging by her looks, she took really good care of herself.  Regardless of ethnicity her hair was always very healthy looking.  Even if she was biracial I know biracial kid with fros bigger and more kinky than my own.  Racial make up does not always mean this or that when it comes to hair.  Besides I have a homegirl that does not relax and her hair is not as long as Aaliyah's but the texture looks the same.  She's heat trained.


----------



## lesedi (Aug 27, 2011)

Why do we have to_ rock the boat _about her race? We keep going _back and forth_......_We need a  resolution._ That's all I will say on this subject. I'm not trying to write a _4 page letter_.
If you all still want to get up in her phenotype/genotype, then  _don't know what to tell ya_


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 27, 2011)

Geminigirl said:


> Aaliyah wasn't mixed as in bi racial but I remember hearing she had a white grandmother.  Also when she died they released behind the scene footage of her on the trip to do music videos, and her stylist was there he ran his fingers through her hair and said it was real and how he took care if it. I recorded this BET special on VHS I wish I still had It. Anyways her hair was frizzy that day from humidity. It wasn't thick or super big but it was poofy. I believe she had a nice length and added hair for thickness AND length in the back.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


there's a pic of her grandmother in one of her albums and she is a beautiful black woman. Why are folks reaching and speculating? It's hard to believe that a beautiful light skinned woman with long hair is black?  Everyone you see in her family is black, including the Hankersons and people trying to reach back to grandparents? Lawderplexed

The joke is we saw the pics of the Kardashians gettting weave SEWN into their heads and no one brings it up in their 10,000 threads.


----------



## Sanity (Aug 27, 2011)

Back to the subject! She had beautiful hair!!


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 27, 2011)

I like her hair in these


----------



## SoSwanky (Aug 27, 2011)

Love the picture with her grandma- too cute!


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 27, 2011)

--------------------------


----------



## Embyra (Aug 27, 2011)

I had to come in here and see whats going on.......its not pretty


----------



## beans4reezy (Aug 27, 2011)

Every year since her death, I try and ignore the anniversary because I don't want to miss her. Big mistake coming into this thread....this thread, really makes me miss her. She was gone way too soon....

And please with the Beyonce, Rhianna, Ciara, Brandy, and Monica comparisons...Aaliyah had a depth and sensuality to her that I have yet to see mimicked.


----------



## tdwillis (Aug 27, 2011)

Funny how people are talking about her hair length and if she wore tracks, but if she had a choice to return to this earth for a little while longer (especially given how she died), her hair length would probably be the last thing on her mind.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Aug 27, 2011)

lesedi said:


> Why do we have to_ rock the boat _about her race? We keep going _back and forth_......_We need a  resolution._ That's all I will say on this subject. I'm not trying to write a _4 page letter_.
> If you all still want to get up in her phenotype/genotype, then  _don't know what to tell ya_


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (Aug 27, 2011)

I thought this was about her hair not her Nose Jobs,Race,or anything like that. People can never stay one one topic. Sanity and Kurlee Nice Pics


----------



## azul11 (Aug 28, 2011)

Southernbella. said:


> The hair in my avi isn't hard pressed, just flat ironed, and I get 2 weeks with no reversion. In Georgia. So I know she could probably get even better than that with a professional Marcel press.
> 
> I think she had weave for thickness sometimes, but there is no doubt in my mind that she had long, healthy hair.
> 
> ...





Afrobuttafly said:


> Why are people disputing whether or not she added tracks 2 her hair?  That was ALREADY ESTABLISHED...even in the OP. The point was she had long hair. She added tracks to enhance it but her real hair was also long. As another poster has shown she always had long hair. A lot of celebs with already long hair add tracks for more thickness and/or length. Yall are on LHCF, you know good and well the lengths people can achieve in a couple years. And they are regular, non-celebs at that.





lesedi said:


> Why do we have to_ rock the boat _about her race? We keep going _back and forth_......_We need a  resolution._ That's all I will say on this subject. I'm not trying to write a _4 page letter_.
> If you all still want to get up in her phenotype/genotype, then  _don't know what to tell ya_


*
THANK YOU *southernbella Afrobuttafly lesedi Kurlee 





Kurlee You said all I wanted to say *PLUS* with pictures!
GOD BLESS YOU ALL.


----------



## Stepiphanie (Aug 28, 2011)

Smh at this whole thread. Aaliyah was beautiful and very talented, definitely an icon in her own rights and gone way too soon. Yes her hair was gorgeous, whether it was always all hers on not is frankly irrelevant. As is comparing her to today's popular artists, and the other foolywang people getting all heated about.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow. i just clicked and skimmed thru thread, didn't expect to see the thread go into race, and nose shots... (but then again... i guess i should have). I just want to say that i miss aaliyah and i loved her hair. Real or partially real, it was always a hairspiration of mine.


----------



## belldandy (Aug 29, 2011)

you know, i started a thread dedicated to her on the "other" forum and I was totally shot down.  i am irked.  aaliyah was a huge hair inspiration of mine!!!


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Aug 29, 2011)

Afrobuttafly said:


> I call Aaliyah the black Selena and Selena the Mexican Aaliyah because their stories were both so tragic and had many similarities. I miss them both.


THIS.  Aaliyah had beautiful hair.  I always wondered what her regiment was.


----------



## Solitude (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah, I'm a little saddened by the tone this thread has taken. RIP Aaliyah.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 29, 2011)

tdwillis said:


> Funny how people are talking about her hair length and if she wore tracks, but if she had a choice to return to this earth for a little while longer (especially given how she died), her hair length would probably be the last thing on her mind.



Given a zombie apocalypse where Aaliyah, Tupac and Biggie all returned, I could totally see hair being the last thing on her mind. 

I must admit that under those circumances not would I not be thinking about her hair, I wouldn't even think about if she'd be dropping a new album.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 29, 2011)

Stepiphanie said:


> , whether it was always all hers on not is frankly irrelevant. .



It is relevent when people use her as a hair inspiration and her regimen will keep them at Ateeya length year after year.

#Imjustsayin


----------



## summerof1990 (May 18, 2012)

summerof1990 said:


> Aaliyah was definitely mixed.


aaliyah wasn't mixed lol her parents were black..


----------



## HighAspirations (May 18, 2012)

Why does it matter that she's mixed. That's like making an excuse for her hair. There is more than one shade of black.  Aren't we on LHCF to show that black women can grow long hair. Then we try to find reasons for women who never used the forum by saying its just genes she's mixed she can do that. Your just supporting what we've been trying so hard to go against


----------



## Tiye (May 18, 2012)

> In the Black Hair Magazines, she explained that Relaxers/Perms broke off her hair, so she pressed, blow-dried, shampooed, & conditioned her hair every 10 days. She also took Vitamins & wrapped her hair nightly. & also she did add in extensions during tours, & music videos due to the stress put on her hair by constantly pressing it.


I skipped to the last page. I remember saying people were probably sitting in Aaliyah's funeral arguing about whether it was her real hair or not. That's a bit over the top. A lot of entertainers have the same regimen as Aaliyah. They will tell you that they wear extensions or wigs "only to keep the stress of their hair" for performances, never because they like them. The thing is that most of the time when we see them they are on their way to or from an appearance. Most entertainers don't go out in the street au naturale if they know their image is going to end up in the media so they put on makeup ... and a wig or they have their extra hair in. That's the business. So unless you are a close personal friend of the entertainer, you may never know what "their real hair" looks like. Someone knowledgeable about hair PR said celebs and celeb stylists always claim to be natural unless they rep for a brand of relaxer.


----------



## empressri (May 18, 2012)

summerof1990 said:


> aaliyah wasn't mixed lol her parents were black..



Sure the hell wasn't. My ex was friends with her and her brother Rashad, said they were black black black. He said Aaliyah was a sweetheart too


----------



## AfrikanRose (May 18, 2012)

Can we just let the girl rest? Suffice it to say, she never looked tore up, she was beautiful, talented enough to sell records and still have her music played after all these years. There are so many artists out right now (artist is loosely used here) who can't sing, look like they don't bathe, and need an entire team to make them not look raggedy. Does it matter in the end what her hair looked like? It wasn't ragged, and with enough attention regardless of regimen, no one's has to be.


----------



## *CherryPie* (May 18, 2012)

Wow! Y'all are obsessed!

That girl was not perfect. She had some catchy tunes, but her voice was only "Okay. And she had weave just like the rest of them.  Some of y'all sound really scary with obsession.


----------



## lushcoils (May 18, 2012)

summerof1990 said:


> aaliyah wasn't mixed lol her parents were black..



Why did you say she was mixed then? You just quoted yourself.


----------



## caribeandiva (May 19, 2012)

lesedi said:


> Why do we have to_ rock the boat _about her race? We keep going _back and forth_......_We need a  resolution._ That's all I will say on this subject. I'm not trying to write a _4 page letter_.
> If you all still want to get up in her phenotype/genotype, then  _don't know what to tell ya_



 Wittiest thing i've read in a long time..


----------



## summerof1990 (May 19, 2012)

belldandy said:


> you know, i started a thread dedicated to her on the "other" forum and* I was totally shot down. * i am irked.  aaliyah was a huge hair inspiration of mine!!!



LMFAO

A lot of these bitter women on here will shoot anything down.


----------



## summerof1990 (May 19, 2012)

lushcoils said:


> Why did you say she was mixed then? You just quoted yourself.



what? i said she wasn't mixed....her parents were black ..


----------



## lesedi (May 19, 2012)

summerof1990 said:


> what? i said she wasn't mixed....her parents were black ..



Your first post you said she was mixed.


----------



## summerof1990 (May 19, 2012)

u could tell Aaliyahs MOM was mixed by juding her photos but that doesn't make aaliyah mixed.


----------



## summerof1990 (May 19, 2012)

lesedi said:


> Your first post you said she was mixed.



 didn't mean mixed by two different race parents i meant u could tell she had some type of mixture but she still is black......


----------



## MizzKutieQ (May 19, 2012)

Aaliyah was black! That's the thing about black women, we come in different shapes,sizes, and  with varies hair lengths. Some ladies should understand, black women can have long hair and while it's flattering for someone to think we're mixed  it also proves how beautiful we black women are despite what the media thinks. The media likes to portray any beautiful black woman as being mixed they can't just be plain old' black. People always ask me am I mixed I proudly say "Nope all black!"


----------



## The Princess (May 19, 2012)

summerof1990 said:
			
		

> didn't mean mixed by two different race parents i meant u could tell she had some type of mixture but she still is black......



I was wondering why you quoted yourself as well.


----------



## Nina_1987 (May 19, 2012)

Am I the only one that laughed when I saw the first picture. That's the same face I've seen every woman make when there is a heat tool in their face.. What a nice pictures, I really miss her. 



Kurlee said:


> I dunno, her hair looks pretty real to me.  I don't understand why it's so hard to believe that her hair was real when she always had long hair, even as a kid. I wear weaves to give my hair a rest/protective styling and my real hair is almost waist length.  I press it out and it looks relaxed.  I don't get it.


----------



## lesedi (May 19, 2012)

MizzKutieQ said:


> Aaliyah was black! That's the thing about black women, we come in different shapes,sizes, and  with varies hair lengths. Some ladies should understand, black women can have long hair *and while it's flattering for someone to think we're mixed  it also proves how beautiful we black women are* despite what the media thinks. The media likes to portray any beautiful black woman as being mixed they can't just be plain old' black. People always ask me am I mixed I proudly say "Nope all black!"


----------



## Kindheart (May 19, 2012)

L.Brown1114 said:


> dont ever talk about beyonce! shes the air I breathe, she doesnt know me and doesnt care about me and only my money but i will stand up for her no matter what!! even when a stranger online comes at her!!!!!!!!
> 
> SIKE, i could give two craps about her lol. just giving you a taste of what your gonna get for saying that



Lmao my first thought was :"how friggin pathetic" ahhahah 
Aliyah was such a Gorgeous woman ,i still love her ,she wasn't the best singer in the world but she was good enough for the entertainment biz and millions fans.


----------



## MizzKutieQ (May 19, 2012)

lesedi said:
			
		

>



The reason why I said it's flattering is because that's usually an ignorant persons way of saying you're attractive. I've heard a lot of people praise about how they want mixed children because they're guaranteed to be cute stuff like that. So I'm not saying it's flattering because I prefer to be mixed, I take it as ignorant folks way of saying 'you're pretty' or they're just nosey. That's why I say no let them know I'm black and KIM.


----------



## lesedi (May 19, 2012)

MizzKutieQ said:


> The reason why I said it's flattering is because that's usually an ignorant persons way of saying you're attractive. I've heard a lot of people praise about how they want mixed children because they're guaranteed to be cute stuff like that. So I'm not saying it's flattering because I prefer to be mixed, I take it as ignorant folks way of saying 'you're pretty' or they're just nosey. That's why I say no let them know I'm black and KIM.


MizzKutieQ
OK i hear you. I side-eyed you for a minute.
But the truth is there are a lot of black people who think it is a compliment.
My cousin is sleeping with this dog-ugly Afrikaner in the hopes she gets a Nahla baby.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 19, 2012)

lesedi said:


> @MizzKutieQ
> OK i hear you. I side-eyed you for a minute.
> But the truth is there are a lot of black people who think it is a compliment.
> My cousin is sleeping with this dog-ugly Afrikaner in the hopes she gets a Nahla baby.


 
Ughh...  Dont she know not all "mixed" people cute?!?!?  And if you're with an ugly person, chances are the baby might be cute, but when the baby grows up, its gonna look just like its agly arse daddy.

So sad I know people like that too.  Hot arse mess


----------



## lesedi (May 19, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> Ughh...  Dont she know not all "mixed" people cute?!?!?  And if you're with an ugly person, chances are the baby might be cute, but when the baby grows up, its gonna look just like its agly arse daddy.
> 
> So sad I know people like that too.  Hot arse mess




She just wants some babies with that 'water and gel' hair with the baby hurr.
If you are light and 'good haired' you are automatically cute. Duh!!!!

Get the memo Mz.MoMo5235 !


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 19, 2012)

lesedi said:


> She just wants some babies with that 'water and gel' hair with the baby hurr.
> If you are light and 'good haired' you are automatically cute. Duh!!!!
> 
> Get the memo @Mz.MoMo5235 !


 



Girl I get that memo every week!!!  And evey week I through it out when I see a busted lightskinned water in gel' with the baby hurr walking the street thinking they're the badest cause some fool told them that.

Until the memo becomes fact I will throw it in the trash every week! 

I swear the guys got is worse though!  All in my face with some stank breath and crooked teath talking about "Girl dont you know?  I'm the hottest thing out here?  We can make cute babies with my pretty eyes"

Oh yes, your eyes are very green, but one is looking at me and the other is looking at the stars...  No, I will not do that to my future child!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (May 19, 2012)

Ooh, thanks for posting this - this was great and useful to know. That does it - I think I'm gonna go ahead and try to heat train my hair


----------



## empressri (May 19, 2012)

summerof1990 said:


> u could tell Aaliyahs MOM was mixed by juding her photos but that doesn't make aaliyah mixed.



Girl...I hate to say this....but you* cannot *tell that anyone is mixed unless they tell you so. 

Aaliyah's mom looks like she could be any one of my cousins, and we're black.


----------



## kapriss_des_iles (May 19, 2012)

C'mon girl, it is fake hair !


----------



## empressri (May 19, 2012)

I loooved Aaliyah. Back in the day I got that skirt she wore, the one with the slit? I styled my hair like hers, and all. You couldn't tell me nothing.

I'm older now and from what I see about hair, I'm more impressed with a few heads on LHCF, if I'm going to make a comparison to hers. Hell, from taking care of my own hair, I grew it longer than hers. 

Still in all, I have not one bad thing to say about Aaliyah.

lawdy now I'm watching her videos on youtube. Oooh these were the good ole days.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 20, 2012)

empressri said:


> *Girl...I hate to say this....but you cannot tell that anyone is mixed unless they tell you so. *
> 
> Aaliyah's mom looks like she could be any one of my cousins, and we're black.



Yep. Ppl think i'm mixed simply bc my mom looks biracial (B/W) but both of her parents are black...she just came out very light skinned....and both of my parents are Black...so you can't tell just by looking at a person


----------



## empressri (May 20, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> Yep. Ppl think i'm mixed simply bc my mom looks biracial (B/W) but both of her parents are black...she just came out very light skinned....and both of my parents are Black...so you can't tell just by looking at a person



People think I'm mixed all of the time. Either they're speaking Spanish, Arabic, or Creole to me. I'm used to it so I don't take offense, but that "You look mixed" sh*t irks me to no end. What the hell does "mixed" "look like"???

I know people that are mixed, and unless they tell you, you'd never know.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 20, 2012)

empressri said:


> People think I'm mixed all of the time. Either they're speaking Spanish, Arabic, or Creole to me. I'm used to it so I don't take offense, but that "You look mixed" sh*t irks me to no end. What the hell does "mixed" "look like"???
> 
> I know people that are mixed, and unless they tell you, you'd never know.




empressri Funny story...A really good friend of mine..when i met her in middle school i thought she was "high yella" like my mom and had "good hair" (yes...i too was pretty ignorant at one point)....until we got in high school and i hear her speak Spanish for the first time.. We actually got a job together and bc she sounded so "black"...it would freak me out when she'd burst into spanish Til one day i told her "LOOK....imma need you to warn me when you bout to speak spanish...you be catchin me awf gawd!" She's Hondurian.

So yeah...you'd never know just by looks


----------



## empressri (May 20, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> empressri Funny story...A really good friend of mine..when i met her in middle school i thought she was "high yella" like my mom and had "good hair" (yes...i too was pretty ignorant at one point)....until we got in high school and i hear her speak Spanish for the first time.. We actually got a job together and bc she sounded so "black"...it would freak me out when she'd burst into spanish Til one day i told her "LOOK....imma need you to warn me when you bout to speak spanish...you be catchin me awf gawd!" She's Hondurian.
> 
> So yeah...you'd never know just by looks



SmilingElephant lmao!!!! girl please, my fiance's best friend!!! he's blue black, and his behind broke out in spanish, and I did a double take...SO was like he's Panamanian lol.


----------



## JJamiah (May 20, 2012)

empressri said:


> I loooved Aaliyah. Back in the day I got that skirt she wore, the one with the slit? I styled my hair like hers, and all. You couldn't tell me nothing.
> 
> I'm older now and from what I see about hair, I'm more impressed with a few heads on LHCF, if I'm going to make a comparison to hers. Hell, from taking care of my own hair, I grew it longer than hers.
> 
> ...




I definitely wore that skirt TO DEATH  

HUH, it was definitely the good old days. I wore my hair in every other way but like that. I think I was tired of the look by the time I saw it on her never the less, I wore it too death several years after and got tired of it again. 

Aaliyah was a very talented woman. Tracks or REAL, if we here at LHCF can do it, She could have too. It isn't impossible sometimes she had her own or, wore tracks and at the end of the day SO! She had style and class something a few people here lack! You can't buy that at the BSS!


----------



## Rikinkkulus (May 20, 2012)

So am I to understand its possible to heat train hair? Because some people act like its the devil...


----------



## lilyofthenile (May 20, 2012)

Rikinkkulus said:


> So am I to understand its possible to heat train hair? Because some people act like its the devil...



Yes it is. 

Longhairdontcare2011 has heat trained her hair http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xduNMW1ucvw


----------



## empressri (May 20, 2012)

Rikinkkulus said:


> So am I to understand its possible to heat train hair? Because some people act like its the devil...



It's definitely possible to heat train hair. Honestly...on my head I look at it as heat damage because my curls won't revert, but for someone else i.e. my best friend that will always want to wear her hair straight, I told her she should just grow out her relaxer and flat iron instead, cause that relaxer is wearing down her edges. 

I had heat trained hair before and kept my hair in good condition. But like I said, straight it was the ish, curly? Not so much.


----------



## greenandchic (May 22, 2012)

empressri said:


> It's definitely possible to heat train hair. Honestly...on my head I look at it as heat damage because my curls won't revert, but for someone else i.e. my best friend that will always want to wear her hair straight, I told her she should just grow out her relaxer and flat iron instead, cause that relaxer is wearing down her edges.
> 
> I had heat trained hair before and kept my hair in good condition. But like I said, straight it was the ish, curly? Not so much.



This^

My heat trained hair was all that, but I wore my hair straight most of the time.  If I wanted to take a week off of straightening it, on vacation, beach, pool, etc, my hair was limp and lifeless.


----------

